# St Gerorge Island Questions



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

fish should be biting and there is not a whole lot of places to eat on the island, but apalachicola is right there and "hole in the wall" is a place i always go to when i am in the area. although on sundays there isnt a lot open


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I asked similar questions before a trip in March up to Indian Pass. Here's that thread. More later.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/indian-pass-area-tips.50318/


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Fishing has been good out around the island. A lot of fresh water dumping into the bay so Id stick to the island. Been a lot of mullet schools working the area so you have to weed through them looking for reds. fish the insides closer to the passes and that should give you shots at some really good reds


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't been over there in a few weeks but the Big Bend/Forgotten Coast water clarity is still murky/silty due to the daily thunderstorms. Hopefully we'll have a dry spell before you arrive and the water will clear up. Fall fishing around the barrier islands can be fantastic if the weather cooperates.

The oyster boat ramp in the state park is deep enough to launch a bay boat but be careful going out. You have to weave through oyster bars. The Boy Scout ramp about a 1/2 mile west is too shallow for your boat. The public ramp at the bridge can be a little tricky depending on the tides. If you have a dock at the place you're staying, it might be best to launch and leave the boat there.

Good fishing in late September normally. Redfish, including some true bulls at East Pass and Bob Sikes Cut. Trout will be hammering shrimp and bait, plus the pompano, Spanish and a few cobia will be heading back east and south. The transition zone bayside along the park boundaries (sand to grass flats) will hold trout, blues, ladyfish and Spanish to keep the kids occupied. Good anchorage inside East Pass for the kids to play and surf fishing. Reds and trout in the troughs on high tides.

Pelican Reef (large oyster shoal) about a half-mile off the shore between the Boy Scout ramp and park entrance is another good spot for action. It may or may not be on your charts. Little St. George Island has some pretty flats and oyster bars on the bay side. You might also check out the buoys/channel markers for tripletail.

Overall navigation is easy. Mostly sand and grass, but there are some oysters as noted.

Zack's link has a lot of good info on restaurants. Would also recommend a tour of the Apalachicola Estuarine Center (on left before you go over the bridge to the island). Some very educational displays and trails that the kids might enjoy.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Only thing I'd really add is that the north end of Little St. George, just across the pass from St. Vincent was completely deserted when we there and really cool for the kids to explore. We were able to beach the boat easily just around the corner from the pass, then walk around the end to the ocean side, which had lots of interesting flotsam and jetsam type stuff.


----------



## DeepInTheSkinny (Jun 28, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Only thing I'd really add is that the north end of Little St. George, just across the pass from St. Vincent was completely deserted when we there and really cool for the kids to explore. We were able to beach the boat easily just around the corner from the pass, then walk around the end to the ocean side, which had lots of interesting flotsam and jetsam type stuff.


Thats awesome, and really what we are hoping to do with the kids. Out twin boys love pirates and shipwrecks so they're going to love seeing everything washed up. Thanks again.


----------



## DeepInTheSkinny (Jun 28, 2016)

Zika said:


> Haven't been over there in a few weeks but the Big Bend/Forgotten Coast water clarity is still murky/silty due to the daily thunderstorms. Hopefully we'll have a dry spell before you arrive and the water will clear up. Fall fishing around the barrier islands can be fantastic if the weather cooperates.
> 
> The oyster boat ramp in the state park is deep enough to launch a bay boat but be careful going out. You have to weave through oyster bars. The Boy Scout ramp about a 1/2 mile west is too shallow for your boat. The public ramp at the bridge can be a little tricky depending on the tides. If you have a dock at the place you're staying, it might be best to launch and leave the boat there.
> 
> ...


I greatly appreciate all the info! Im going to try and get a little time fishing while we are there and all of these sound like viable options. I'm in Pensacola and am wondering if our cobia fishery is a little different. We typically target migratory fish off the beach, and get lucky finding some on some of the larger relief wrecks/reefs off shore. Would we be looking for them on top in the gulf around structure, or in the bay? I'd love to find a triple tail while there so I will be sure to check the markers and buoys for them. 

Thanks again


----------



## DeepInTheSkinny (Jun 28, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Fishing has been good out around the island. A lot of fresh water dumping into the bay so Id stick to the island. Been a lot of mullet schools working the area so you have to weed through them looking for reds. fish the insides closer to the passes and that should give you shots at some really good reds


We've been getting quite a bit here in Pensacola as well, hope we catch a dry spell between now and then!


----------

